# How often do you jump? Or should you jump?



## WishfulThinker (20 March 2008)

I ask as last night I took Beau to the jumping.  We weren't doing anything challenging - just 75cm (considering a year ago jumping made me cry its not bad!).  We have been mainly concentrating on flat work the past 2 weeks - getting more 'movement' out of him.  Well, we did a double clear BUT he was sooo flat and fast.  I was trying to shorten him up and get more spring, but he refused to listen to me - and he bunny hopped all but one (we even got a cat leap), but its not like he was unhappy, in fact he was TOOOOOO happy!! 
I haven't jumped him in a few weeks - could that be the cause?  He has been jumped, but not by me!! (I suspect the girl I let 'sit' on him whilst I walked course and sorted stuff jumped him - well someone said she did - and he started jumping like her old pony did!!).  

I don't like to jump him too much, so whats a good amount - given that it would be a grid type thing etc?


----------



## lexiedhb (20 March 2008)

Jumping uses a whole different set of muscles than flat work does, so they need to be used in order for them to function properly. You have to train the muscles usedc for jumping as much as the ones used for falt work really!

If you dont jump at home its like you training for a marathon using only a rowing machine!


----------



## AnnaandStella (20 March 2008)

He sounds a bit jump fresh - would say 3 times a week is the absolute maximum, e.g. 3 days flatwork, 3 days jump schooling. 

There are a lot of flatwork exercises you can use to improve his jumping so perhaps you could do sessions where 3/4 of yr time is jump-focussed flatwork e.g. canter poles &amp; cater circles for lengthening/shortening &amp; control before putting up some jumps starting off small and going up to about a 70cm to finish?

Don't come over the same jump more than twice if jumped well but if knocked down, try &amp; get the horse to jump it.


----------



## Peanot (20 March 2008)

I suppose it could be that you havent jumped him for a while  and he is just fresh.  I did all the flatwork and polework with my horse and she was going beautifully but then I was unable to jump her at home, so she wasnt jumped for about 2 months then I took her to a show and she was quite fast and flat just as you describe.  But then I was able to use some polework and progress again and she is much better at the moment, but I havent taken her out yet to test her at a show.
Perhaps you need to jump your horse more regularly, some horses need more jumping than others.  I know people that jump about twice a week then I also know people who jump just at shows!  It just depends on your horse.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 March 2008)

Flatwork is more important to jumping than many will admit. During a round of jumping the horse is on the ground for 90% or the time &amp; only 10% in the air so it needs to be established.

A really good exercise is leg yielding &amp; shouder fore. This will get your horse to bring his hocks underneath &amp; this will increase his balance &amp; he will also engage his back end &amp; produce more power to clear a fence. Don't get speed &amp; power mixed up, they are totally different. Once his balance is there &amp; he's in self carriage with back end engaged you will find that he won't charge to fences or away from them he will be steady &amp; powerful.............. but it doesn't happen over night. Good Luck.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As for how much to jump each week, it depends on the horse. Our horse doesn't need much at all so he is only popped over a few jumps a couple of days before a competition, some need more.


----------



## serena2005 (20 March 2008)

i agree flatwork is more important as it helps if the horse is well balance! but if hes fresh jumping then seting up a simple grid one day then a few days later a more challeneging one will getting him thinking rather than ploughing round a course at top speed!!

well done for the double clear!


----------



## MagicMelon (21 March 2008)

Personally I dont jump any of mine at home unless they are youngsters of course. But only because mine are better fresher! With yours, he sounds too fresh so Id probably jump him twice / 3 times max a week doing gridwork and also jumping a course or two if you have enough fences at home. Othwerwise, lots of lessons of course


----------



## jenmac_85 (21 March 2008)

I currently jump Tyler 1-2 times a week, depending on how much flatwork I have managed to get done. My intructor is always telling my how important it is to ensure that flatwork is spot on before trying to jump too much.


----------

